# just got a strapdup.com acount with a new edit



## eastcoastnative (Oct 30, 2011)

strapdup.com is a video sharing website only for snowboarding
Strap’d Up - shea_mccarthy’s Channel


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Carinthia looks so much fun.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

oh it is, i miss living there sometimes but the last 5 years there were awesome.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> oh it is, i miss living there sometimes but the last 5 years there were awesome.


move back cro </3


----------

